# Cat Maxx rod and reel



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I was thinking of buying the 10ft Heavy spinning rod and reel combo from Bass Pro. Has anyone used them and if so are they as good as their said to be?
Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

alot of people use the CatMaxx rods with few problems but they are very stiff rods with alot of backbone the only problem people have is the eye inserts popping out very easy, the catmaxx reels have mixed reviews good and bad, the reels arnt the best but there also not the worst, eventually you will wanna upgrade to a better reel but thats something you dont have to do right now itll work pretty good for you...


----------



## rylan37 (May 16, 2010)

I've had the baitcast combo for 4 years and it's still holding up. The rod has lost one eye ring and the reel started making a little noise this year. Best fish caught on the combo was a 15lb flat. Unless you insist on going with spinning you can't go wrong with an abu.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a 7'6" casting catmaxx rod with a ambassaduer on it that I have had for many years and I keep telling myself as soon as I have an extra stack of cash im going to get a second one. My father has the 7' catmaxx casting combo, and we both like it to. His catmaxx baitcaster has not had use that my ambassadeurs have had but it has performed just as well so far. Not sure how well his reel would last with heavy use but works great for him. We have had no problem with eyes coming out, but I have friend who lost the eye out of his 11', but how many eyes does an 11' foot have, ones bound to go wrong right? lol


----------

